# 30 Min Shrimp



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Not going out much I keep several packs of these around for spur of the moment meals.
they are less than $6 and I keep them at 0 Deg with no problems for months. 
I start with hot water and dump them in and 15 min later they are ready to fry.
a spoon of corn starch covers them in a sticky film that hangs onto the corn meal .
a little salt to replace all the lost guts and juices that fresh ones have and quickly in and out.
= and the dogs love the tails....


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Air Fry or deep fry? They look good to me.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Try using just cornstarch. Shrimp tempura.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

We have the 16/20 in 2lb bags also on hand. We just get a pot of water boiling, hit it a couple tablespoons of Tony Cs and in they go for several minutes. Get the dipping sauce ready and yummers in a jiffy! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i soak mine in egg/cream and then bread with cornmeal. one at a time in a fry basket. 350 peanut oil. hell, i'm gonna have to fry up some skrimps tonight because of deja vu. lol.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

LY-zer said:


> Air Fry or deep fry? They look good to me.


I deep fried them in my vintage avocado green westbend SS pan .
ugly but love the thing , magnet sticks to it so even my Newwave can use it .
===== Love the old made in the USA stuff


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Making me hungry. Love good fried shrimp.


----------

